# 17wk old Vizsla pup - any training tips



## CAVANAGHP (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi There, I am new to this and i am in the UK...anyways we have had our Vizsla pup for one week - he was the last of the litter, and was 16wks when we got him. The breeder said he was crate trained and had all his needles but when we travelled to collect him I was told he still needed his 2nd needle? This means he cannot have next needle until 24th Feb as didnt have 1st one until 10th Feb which means i cant even take him out for a walk until he is 20weeks old!. I feel so sorry for him and worry about his socialization...we have a huge garden though which is lucky. Its only been his first week with us and he will not get off the furniture, its a constant battle and i have told him at least a hundred times today in about 3hours but he just runs to other chair so any tips would be great! I have had him sleeping in my room as i will be in work for 6hrs during day. My Hubby works shifts and he will be crated for 5 days while we both do day shift- My folks are going to come around and let him out for me during the days we are both working during day but he whines and barks in his crate, even when i am in same room (my Neighbours have already knocked and he wasn't in there long)...he is so loving but my Hubby is beginning to get fed up and its only been a week...also or some reason he has taken to pooping in the house? he has peed before but never pooped and i dont know why as he has done this after he has been out with me in the garden. Also i have a 2.5yr old and a 4yr old and he keeps jumping up at them (which i know is expected and hes only a puppy) so everytime he does this i tell him to "sit" and ignore him until he does - which eventually he does do, does anyne else have any ideas how i can deal with this? My main issue is him jumping on the furniture and his whining in the crate. The reason i let him sleep by bed at night (not crated) was because I work early in the morning and i did not want him crated all night and then again while i went to work. I am home at 2pm and then I am in all night as my Children have school and go to bed at 7pm so we have plenty of time for long walks (when he can eventually go out that is!) Oh and i live next door to a park. I will walk him in the morning and then crate him for work but he barks soooo bad I am worrying about it. I have tried sitting next to crate, he has one of my tops in with him, a Kong toy, Chewy toys, treats etc and he still whines / barks the minute I shut the door. he will go in crate during day with door open quite happily and he eats food in there but the minute i say "crate" and put him in - thats it. I think he is playing me but how long will he bark for or will it last before he is ok? Should i crate him at night too? He is outside in the garden at the minute and i have shut my patio door and he is whining and barking - he has only just gone out and can see me through the glass - please any tips would be great as i am a bit stuck as to what to do next or train him out of it and i return to work soon as i took time off to settle him in etc. Many Thanks!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I understand your worry about socialising him. I would make a huge effort to go and meet up with people that have adult dogs that have had all their shots. Your pup can hang out and learn lots from them even before he has had all his shots.


----------



## CAVANAGHP (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for that, I have already signed us up for puppy class and we start this weekend - obviously he is behind the others but im hoping we will be ok. I had explained to the trainer all my concerns and she said i was fine to take him along. I would ask the breeder for advice but she is away on holiday. I have just tried the crate again...he was in for ten minutes while i done some laundry and he barked the whole time and we were in same room!. I have read your not meant to take them out whilst they bark so i had to tell him to "sit" for him to be quiet and then let him out. He will happily go inside in and out all day with the door open though, did you have any crate problems? Thanks


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The puppy class will help but you will want him to meet adult dogs too. So if you have anyone that you know that owns a dog you should get them together.

Crate training can be tricky. I have to say the worse thing you can do a first though is put them in the crate and then do things in the same room. They think they are missing something. Better to train by using a kong toy. 

If you haven't got one go buy a kong and freeze either puppy soft food or banana or put bits of cheese in it(not too much cheese though). If you put him in the crate with this toy it will keep him busy for a bit and settle him. Do this and leave the house and walk around the block. At first leave him for 5 mins, then 10 then 20 etc. Good luck.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Our pup is 16 weeks old. When they (all our 4 legged children) are doing thing I don't want I have a spray bottle with water and vinegar. They just 
have to see the bottle and they stop-usually. I an still trying to succeed at leash training-ah one day! I started crate training last week after they-the pups-got our 
telephone off the counter and my recipes. UGH!! I started with just a half hour while I ran my daughter to school. I put them in very matter fact and
give them something to chew on while they are in there. Sometimes I give them a chew toy sometimes a treat, I am always changing it up so they don't expect
a treat every time. They have one chew toy in there always but there is a special chew toy they are given only in the crate. When they jump train your kids to 
turn away from the pup or teach them to use a spray bottle. Then when the pup see the bottle he wont jump-hopefully. Good luck with
your new family member.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

CAVANAGHP: Welcome to the forum  If I were in your position, I would start from scratch. Your "older" pup is a new environment & will not adjust in one week, especially if he is receiving mixed signals. Vs are soft, so I would try to avoid (know it's hard) getting frustrated. Your pup will feel it, and the job becomes more difficult. Here is where I would start.
1) Find a training method you are comfortable with. Ideally you would have already done this, but pick a method and be consistent. Clicker training is effective, along with many bird hunting methods (even if you are not going to hunt). Have a purpose & goals.
2) If you let your pup sleep out of the crate at night, do not expect him to appreciate it during the day! He now will associate the crate with being left alone. Be consistent. Crate him at night if you want him to adjust during the day. It will take time & patience, and it's your job to help make that adjustment--even if it means time off from work! Make the crate a nice place to be. Treats, toys, etc. Gradually increase the time in the crate. You are expecting a pup to adjust to mixed messages without being home long enough to form a bond & figure out the rules.
3) Find you command words and everyone should use them 100% of the time. If you pick "off" for no jumping & get off my sofa, that means you, hubby, parents, neighbors, kids ALL use the word "off" to mean the same thing. If you say "get down, Fido" and hubby says "move," then your pup will be confused. Off & come are 2 good words to start with. Of course, there are other commands to learn.
4) Start short training sessions NOW. Keep them at 10mins or less. Always end on a positive note. Get your pup used to a leash (no choke or pinch collars) and walking beside you. Takes a lot of time and patience.
5) When you are at home, consider having your pup drag a line (leash). When he is gets on the furniture, calmly and clearly say your pups name & "off." Give a gentle tug on the leash to enforce the command which may mean gently tugging him off. Once off, praise him well. If he walks off and attempts to get on more furniture, grab the leash, and give a tssk noise (whatever you want to use) and repeat "off" as he makes a move to get on the furniture. You will have control through the leash. If already on the sofa/chair, tell him "off" again, and give a tug on the leash until he is off. More praise. Do not yell at your V or allow your kids to yank him around on the leash. Use the leash & the word "off" to correct jumping as well. Never ever leave you pup alone dragging a leash. Not even in the crate.
6) Anticipate opportunities for unwanted behavior, & train your children! I have 3 young kids, and they require as much training & supervision (if not more) than the V! Kids squeal, use more excited, dramatic movements etc. This will escalate your pups behavior, and is often an invitation to jump. You will need to supervise them at all times. Your pup should never be alone with them. Teach them good dog manners (respect), and keep your pups crate off limits to the kids. Watch them to make sure they are not teasing the pup with toys or taunting through annoying behavior. My kids would do this. They were/are not mean but young. My 3 y/o at the time wasn't able to really understand that a pat or stroke to the side or back of the head is not the same as a pat, pat, pat on top of the head. Her pat, pat, pat, on top of the head (which is annoys dogs anyway) was more like a slap, slap, slap on top of the head. Be vigilant.
7) Get your pup used to being touched on his ears, feet, and while eating. You want to get your pup very used to y'all controlling "his" stuff without issue ie: food, toys, bones etc.
8) You will need to take time for potty training. Take your pup outside frequently, no such thing as too frequent, and praise him lavishly after he does his business. If it has been a while since he has pooped, take him outside, give him enough time to do his thing, and if he does not, confine him in the house. Put him in a gated room that you are supervising or in his crate. 15 mins later, take him out again. repeat, repeat until he goes. Again, do not give your pup an opportunity to soil in the house. He should not have free roam until you have some good training basics under your belt & he is potty trained. If you are taking him out enough, and he is supervised, there should be no accidents. If there are, do NOT punish after the fact. Someone on this forum said if the dog/pup has an accident, you get a newspaper, roll it up, and pop yourself on the head.
9) Give your pup plenty of mental & physical stimulation. Lots of exercise and games. He may not have had all his shots, but he can be outdoors and exercise. Just keep him in a safe area away from strange dogs. Your pup is going to need LOTS of exercise as he grows. Get prepared. As RBD says, Vs are a lifestyle. get ready to spend almost all of your free time, especially since y'all work, with your dog. rain, snow, sleet or shine, your V needs lots of human contact and stimulation. This is not a breed that tolerates being alone a lot and without a purpose. As a mom of 3, I know how hectic it will be. It will take a lot of time, effort, and patience.
Your pup is still adjusting. If you can, please take some time off from work and help your pup learn. I suspect he has no clue what the rules and boundaries are. Do not expect him to learn them in chaos. At least chaos is sometimes how I describe my house ;D Good Luck & welcome!


----------



## Martyn (Feb 8, 2012)

Great advice from kellygh I can certainly relate to that having a 16 week old pup myself. We take our pup to classes and that's pretty much the advice we get. Most of all be consistent and patient, it WILL pay off! It doesn't seem like it sometimes but trust me it does! 
We use bitter apple spray to help with the biting. You can get it from the chemist (in the UK) or eBay. It's totally natural, you spray it on your hands, kids etc and if your pup bites it tastes horrible and they soon learn. It dries quickly and leaves no odour so it's ideal. Our pup still jumps up and barks and goes mad every now and then but overall she is great, just be patient. 
On the crate thing, we hav our pup in our bedroom in her crate and downstairs in her crate when we are out. To start try putting the crate in your room with the door open till your pup gets used to it. Remember to feed them in there too!!

Good luck!!


----------

